# ••post your bully••



## heiner (Apr 23, 2011)

as the tittle say, post pictures of your bully. so we can meet them all


----------



## jpetrilla (Nov 6, 2010)

This is my boy Sonny. He's 10 months old now and goes about 76lbs..


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's Leo. He's 52lbs and 8 months old...


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Gotti Boi


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

JoKealoha said:


> Gotti Boi


Wow look at that beefcake. Up his conditioning a bit more and he'd be steller. Great structure. I really like Bullys that have this look. Not too overdone.


----------



## GRock1073 (Jul 23, 2011)

*My New Pup Roxy*

Here are some old pics of Roxy. She is what they call a SEAL color. She looks black but you can see the brown in the sun.

Dogs pictures by GRock1073 - Photobucket


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

This is my Ecko, he's not this thick now. He's more toned. I was still working out his feeding regiment at the time of this pic. It was also winter.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I am waitinf for freddy to put blue in here. Blue is just a bully freak conditioned beast

Bullys are slowly growing on me, bring it


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Dre Dogg... Razors Edge/Gaff


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

They are all good looking dogs, but I gotta say, Macho and Ceelint those boys are solid.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I knew it was a matter of time before freddy got in here. 

Clint i thought you had am staffs, my bad bro. You definately have a correct bully. 

Definately two of my fav/respected bully's


----------



## heiner (Apr 23, 2011)

they all are beautiful,i like them all!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Zoey 75% RE 25 Chubbyjr.( < not bully line)








I will get better pic soon.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

> Wow look at that beefcake. Up his conditioning a bit more and he'd be steller. Great structure. I really like Bullys that have this look. Not too overdone.


thanks Nate. i agree. i also like a dog with a some size but still athletic and mobile. he's actually more toned than this pic shows. but at 73 lbs, he does need to ramp up his exercise. i want him around 68-69 lbs. we have some digestion issues so his energy isn't what it should be. at 2yrs 4 months he should be running circles around me. i'm working on it.
i will post more pics when he comes around.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is my boy Kilo..... he is 4 1/2 months, 40 lbs..... Still has stitches in his ears and are healing so the still look a little funny..... hopefully he grows into them! lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Zoey 75% RE 25 Chubbyjr.( < not bully line)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I have her?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Freddie, Blue reminds me a lot of our RE bitch Sativa that Krystal has


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

does KG have Tiva now? thought her friend got her


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought long and hard about not keeping her since she is not the direction i plan to take with my dogs. But I decided to try and do Sh and french ring with her. She is a phenomenal dog. Weight pulls like a dream too. So she will have a home here to be a good working dog.
_Sorry_


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Loki with his son moose(55 [email protected] 5 months)Loki is sitting in the mid 80's right now also


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

cEElint said:


> does KG have Tiva now? thought her friend got her


her friend has her, I thought it would be too long to explain who she's with. I dedefinetly miss that dog


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Mach0 said:


>


I love you bully!!!! i am not overly a bully person myself (although i have been trying hard to force myself to be lol) but your boy man he is simply stunning, you've done great work with him man!!!!!


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Aireal said:


> I love you bully!!!! i am not overly a bully person myself (although i have been trying hard to force myself to be lol) but your boy man he is simply stunning, you've done great work with him man!!!!!


:clap::goodpost:

Agreed, he's a sexy man!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> Freddie, Blue reminds me a lot of our RE bitch Sativa that Krystal has


Tiva is pretty! She's ripped too!!



Rudy4747 said:


> I thought long and hard about not keeping her since she is not the direction i plan to take with my dogs. But I decided to try and do Sh and french ring with her. She is a phenomenal dog. Weight pulls like a dream too. So she will have a home here to be a good working dog.
> _Sorry_


Great to hear !



Aireal said:


> I love you bully!!!! i am not overly a bully person myself (although i have been trying hard to force myself to be lol) but your boy man he is simply stunning, you've done great work with him man!!!!!


Thanks 



Lua said:


> :clap::goodpost:
> 
> Agreed, he's a sexy man!


Thanks


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

great look dogs all, Freddie you KNOW how I <3 me some Blue that boy is just sexy as all get out and Clint, I am a huge fan of Dre's


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll post up a few pictures of her when my laptop is up and running here soon.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Chewee may fit in the bully group, he's a rescue so not much about his past is known to us. We'll put him here anyway....


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks bully to me


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

few more of Dre Dogg



















lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I freakin wish I had Tiva, I might steal her ya never know  LOLL No I really love that dog and I've spent a lot of time with her. She's doing so good with WP training, she'll be at the dog sports show in a month as well  Any who here some pics of my little buddy 

I couldn't resist this is like my favorite pic  Dosia on the right Tiva on the left










She loves Ryan 









tug of war with Mike Dogg


































This is Kane, we fostered him for a little bit


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good y'all


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Kane is Dre's younger twin u showed me, right??


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea, I love that fat little butter ball. We were like 2 hairs away from adopting him too. I'm glad things worked out though


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Janebug (Gottyline)

(4 months)









(5 months)


----------



## seven30 (Jun 19, 2011)

not a fan of the skinny "lean" look..

























by the way hes still a puppy...just hitting 11 months


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Lazy B and Miss Beia

And Here is Bruno's best pity face


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Slim*
Viewing Pedigree Details for PITTS BLUE FIRE - Bully Breed Resource


----------



## pbeauvais (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is a True Working Bully that will get down with the best of them... Punisher


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

Awesome dog!


----------



## seven30 (Jun 19, 2011)

pbeauvais said:


> Here is a True Working Bully that will get down with the best of them... Punisher


beautiful pit!!


----------



## heiner (Apr 23, 2011)

great pics!:clap:


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Had to add another one to my post 
Lookin great, lovin Punisher, he looks fantastic!


----------

